# Control of Drawings / Sidework



## AndyR_on_LI (Jul 9, 2008)

Folks,

I work full time as a CFD analyst. But five years ago a had a window of time and a severance package and finally got my New York PE License. Havent done anything but a freebie or two for friends who wanted to follow the letter of the law here and get permits which required stamped drawings. I'd like to do some side work, but haven't found a good way to get started. Basic issue is time, and creation of drawings is tough and time consuming. I have been contacted by a local designer/draftsman/CAD guy who does full blow house plans. He is not an Architect or an Engineer so must have the drawings stamped by someone else.

So a couple of questions:

1. NYS (and most states) say that the drawings must be made under the control of the licensee. I recall reading a few years back about some PA Engineers getting spanked for stamping homeowners drawings. I would think that as long as I get to redline the drawings and the final release copy of the CAD file ends up on my PC that I should be OK. Any thoughts or experience on this?

2. Whats a fair cost split? The hours to create the drawing far exceed the number to approve it. But the liability is mine.

Thanks

- Andy R


----------

